

Uber Wants to Patent Its Controversial Surge-Pricing Plan - dthal
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/12/19/uber-patents_n_6354166.html

======
derk333
It's completely understandable why Uber would want to patent its surge pricing
algorithm. However, the mere existence of surge pricing (especially prices
that are 2-3x+ the normal rates) will allow for further innovation in the
ride-sharing space. Expect to see more emphasis on 'ride-share pooling' and
even on scheduled rides. Consumers will also become smarter as they are given
tools and data (like whatsthefare) that help them better plan out their trips
to avoid the price gouging. Extreme surge-pricing will be less prevalent as
consumers get smarter and as competitors better forecast and communicate
demand spikes more rapidly to their drivers.

